
The Economic Organization of a POW Camp (1945) [pdf] - jstewartmobile
https://varoufakis.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/economics-of-pow-camp.pdf
======
vonnik
Slightly off-topic, but Primo Levi's "If this is a man" is an excellent
description of life in a camp. In his case, it was Auschwitz.

~~~
tudorw
I'll second that recommendation, in addition to a description of life in a
camp, it's diving into how one finds meaning in life after catastrophic and
seemingly inescapable loss and tragedy, certainly helped to put my issues into
perspective.

------
megaman22
Facinating. Reminds me of _Andersonville_ and _King Rat_

Also, I wish there wasn't so much material gated behind copyright and only
available if you have access to a JSTOR subscription. To download the whole
article (13 pages) if this wasn't being hosted on somebody's wordpress site,
it would cost $43!
[http://www.jstor.org/stable/2550133?seq=1#page_scan_tab_cont...](http://www.jstor.org/stable/2550133?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents)

